# L p g ((((((( م م م ))))))))))



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arca53.dsl.pipex.com/index_files/gas2.htm


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا ممتن لوجودك الفعال و أشعر براحة نفسية لما اشوف اسمك لأنه بيكون فيه جديد
ربنا يتقبل اعمالك قبولا حسنا 
السؤال : هل ممكن تحفظ هذه الصفحات الرائعة في ملف و ترفعه ؟ ياريت
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ميشو و جزاك الله كل خير
مقصرين معاك 
بس إنتا ما تقصر


----------



## zizo_mam (25 أبريل 2012)

شاكرين افضالك مهندس البدري


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي aati badri على المشاركة 
علما انه لدي مشاركة منفردة للتعريف بهذا الموقع الرائع والمفيد


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ممتن لوجودك الفعال و أشعر براحة نفسية لما اشوف اسمك لأنه بيكون فيه جديد
> ربنا يتقبل اعمالك قبولا حسنا
> السؤال : هل ممكن تحفظ هذه الصفحات الرائعة في ملف و ترفعه ؟ ياريت
> و جزاكم الله خيرا



 العفو
نحاول ان يكون لوجودنا قربك معنى ولون يا نهر العطاء


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> تسلم يا ميشو و جزاك الله كل خير
> مقصرين معاك
> بس إنتا ما تقصر



مافيش تقصير
نفسك كفاية يا توأم الروح


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

zizo_mam قال:


> شاكرين افضالك مهندس البدري


وانا اسعدني جدا مرورك البهي


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> شكرا اخي aati badri على المشاركة
> علما انه لدي مشاركة منفردة للتعريف بهذا الموقع الرائع والمفيد


وأنا آسف جدا جدا لهضم الحقوق
وجدته في مفضلتي
وفعلا مأخوذ من مشاركتك
فكل الشكر لك يا ايها الجبل الأشم


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> شكرا اخي aati badri على المشاركة
> علما انه لدي مشاركة منفردة للتعريف بهذا الموقع الرائع والمفيد



وأنا آسف جدا جدا لهضم الحقوق
وجدته في مفضلتي
وفعلا مأخوذ من مشاركتك
فكل الشكر لك يا ايها الجبل الأشم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 أبريل 2012)

بورك فيك اخي aati badri على كلماتك
والجبل الاشم هو انت بكلامك وهذا نابع من اخلاقك
جزاك الله الف خير
مع تقديرنا لمجهودك


----------



## aati badri (26 أبريل 2012)

عناية م صبري


----------



## aati badri (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> بورك فيك اخي aati badri على كلماتك
> والجبل الاشم هو انت بكلامك وهذا نابع من اخلاقك
> جزاك الله الف خير
> مع تقديرنا لمجهودك



شكرا م بدران 
واظهر وبان


----------



## علاء عسكر (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا الملف بعد تجميعه 

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------

